# Engine Builder Recommendations in the Southeast for a novice?



## bsimril (Aug 27, 2015)

A few weeks ago, I was out with the car trying minor timing adjustments, not driving hard at all but then the dreaded engine knock came. I was only about a half mile from home and got to spot where I could kill the engine and coast home. When it happened the oil PSI dropped to about 25. Joy.

I am a lot of things (some actually even good) but definitely NOT an engine guy. My guess is I spun a bearing. Its a hammering noise but what is odd is it sounds like its near the top, not on the bottom rotating assembly.
Once I figure out who to take it to to pull the engine (definitely beyond my skill level) I'll need to take / send it to someone for rebuild. There's no local Pontiac club around and the normal car club recommendations are pretty generic- "oh yeah, Old Bobby's been fixin' cars for years so I bet he'll get-r- done" . Kinda scares me...
Not looking for an expensive Butler or Kauffman but I would think there are enough of us Pontiac nuts to have a decent shop or two down here in the hot humid south.

An guidance or recommendations would be greatly appreciated by this know-nothing-about-engines GTO owner!
(well did buy Cliff Ruggles' book and rebuilt my Q-jet in a mere 60 -70 hours last year and it even worked) 

1966 GTO
1970 YS 400
#13 heads


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Where at in the south east are you?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

You could pull the valve covers and see if you bent a pushrod. That will knock at the top and drop the oil pressure. I would just look in both, and see if all looks normal. Fix could be easier than you think.


----------



## bsimril (Aug 27, 2015)

GTO44 said:


> Where at in the south east are you?


Auburn Alabma


----------



## bsimril (Aug 27, 2015)

Lemans guy said:


> You could pull the valve covers and see if you bent a pushrod. That will knock at the top and drop the oil pressure. I would just look in both, and see if all looks normal. Fix could be easier than you think.


Great idea- even I can do that!


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Look for broken, bent or missing push rod, rocker misaligned off top of pushrod, broken valve spring, etc…..just look. Good luck!


----------



## bsimril (Aug 27, 2015)

Lemans guy said:


> Look for broken, bent or missing push rod, rocker misaligned off top of pushrod, broken valve spring, etc…..just look. Good luck!


I'll take a look at it this weekend. Really appreciate the help!!


----------



## bsimril (Aug 27, 2015)

THANK YOU! It was nothing more than the rocker falling off obviously because I didn't tighten it correctly after adjusting the valves and installing the polylocks. The pushrod was straight, rocker was good and no metallic shavings. I put it on and started it up -no knocking. Runs a bit rough. Is there anything I should do other than re-do that valve? adjustment?


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I've only done about five full rocker installs/valve adjustments in my life and I know it can be tough to keep it all straight as the job is progressing. If I find myself loosing track of where I left off or find a bolt I missed torqueing down....I check them all again. The consequences can be costly as you almost found out. I'd double check all your valve settings and poly locks.

Glad you did not have the lower knock of death and that we have this forum to help us through the problems!


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Check your oil level, readjust and double check them all. You should be good to go!


----------



## bsimril (Aug 27, 2015)

Great help from all. I think I'm on the path of recovery.


----------



## 4856ronaldp (Nov 9, 2020)

Great read fellas...learn something new everytime i log in..........now who can recommend a trustworthy, repidable pontiac engine builder in Connecticut.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

4856ronaldp said:


> Great read fellas...learn something new everytime i log in..........now who can recommend a trustworthy, repidable pontiac engine builder in Connecticut.


Nitemare Performance. Owners name is Darrin. I'm running a set of his heads. He only does Pontiacs.

Nitemare Performance Pontiac Products & Service


----------



## 4856ronaldp (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks Jared........i know of him and been to there website..thanks again.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

No worries. There are a couple other shops along the northern sea board but I have no experience with them. One from Delaware has a few crate engines on Ebay. I d on't think they are Pontiac specific but the shop owner has a GTO. I was in communications with them and they stopped answering so maybe not a great sign. There is another in NJ (if I remember correctly). Never talked with them. One thing to keep in mind. Most of these shops will load up their websites with performance builds but also work on stock builds as well.

Good luck!


----------

